# new reptile shop ..essex..



## mrfang (Apr 10, 2009)

has anybody been to daves reptiles in essex..
he is based in dagenham essex just 2 minutes from becontree station.
really helpfull and genuine bloke,has some real nice reps,lots of equipment.

sells live and frozen foods,has lots of new and used vivs,incubators,and does a boarding service also...
2-4 woodward road
becontree
dagenham
essex
rm9 4sh.
contact number:07980 014882 dave...
[email protected]
facebook.. daves reptiles.

opening hours:
mon 9am-5.00pm
tue 9am-5.00pm
wed 9am-6.30pm
thurs 9am-3.00pm
fri 9am-5.30pm
sat 9am-5.30pm
sun 9am-1.00pm
well worth a look if your in the area,just tell him lee gave you his number..wink wink!!
cheers people...: victory:


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

is it attached to the pet shop?
or is it a seperate shop now?

Daz


----------



## mrfang (Apr 10, 2009)

was attatched to the pet shop but has now taken over one side for just the reptiles...seperate shop altogether...


----------



## mrfang (Apr 10, 2009)

*Shop*

Bump for dave.....


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Will have a nose in the morning..


----------

